# hardtail and jumps



## sega_rt (Mar 21, 2011)

hi all

i was wondering if hardtail mountain bike are good for jumps and small drops? im not talking about any major freeriding drops and jumps..but just standard stuff that one will encounter during a trail ride. i was thinking bout getting a DS all mountain bike..but dont want to spend a arm and a leg...i would perfer something less that $800ish. or should i just bite the bullet and get a used all mountain bike?


----------



## StonedEagle99 (Apr 13, 2011)

New bikes are probably better because you know that it has nothing broken on it, where as with second hand the rims could be buckled or the frame cracked etc... if you do decide to get a 2nd hand always make sure you inspect before you buy


----------



## sega_rt (Mar 21, 2011)

yes..i would love a new bike...but im trying to look over other alternatives for a duel suspension bikes. wat are some good hardtails that can handle some jumps and drops (nothing crazy) and take a beating and can still take you home after all that? or am i stuck for duel suspension all mountain bike for those?


----------



## Zero260 (Aug 31, 2009)

I do small jumps/drops on my hardtail all the time. By small I mean 2 foot or less. Never tried to push it further thats not my ride style.


----------



## fireball_jones (Mar 29, 2009)

Any of the AM hardtails are great for jumps and drops. There are some DJ frames that work well too, as long as you're not planning on riding too far or for too long, as they tend to be smaller and get a bit cramped. You can ride a normal XC-ish hardtail on those trails too, but the riding position will be less than ideal, and unless you're making perfect landings, the rims probably won't last long.


----------



## sega_rt (Mar 21, 2011)

got any suggestions on some AM hardtails i should be looking at?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Hardtails are great for jumps. You can boost on the way up. They're more sensitive to the transition when you land, though. There's a reason that dirt jump and trials bikes are hardtails and AM and DH bikes are (mostly) full-suspension.

Production AM hardtail - Kona makes some. Shred, Stuff, Steely. I think Norco might too, the Santa Cruz Chameleon fits in the category, the Transition Bank and TransAm. It's not a completely unusual category, but a lot of the bikes are a going to be more expensive than you're asking about. Used is good...


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

Get a good wheel set.

I was jumping my hardtail just on a little down hill dirt kicker, probably no more than 2 feet, and I leaned a little too far forward and came down hard on my rim. Brand new sunringle nice and pancaked.

Live and learn.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Specialized 2010 P1 AM I loved to do dumb **** on it prior to getting my FS bike. I still have it but its a back up these days. I have done a ton of very dumb things on it and havent had an issue yet.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I used to have a fully rigid 26" and take jumps; have a hardtail 26" and take jumps. You just have to be able to land with finesse. Both Kona's and both rocked.


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

jamis komodo


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I'm guessing people did jumps before there were fancy suspension systems. You'll want good strong wheels. Standard jumps and drops I wouldn't worry about though if your wheels are halfway decent, I do them all the time


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

For the past week, Chainlove has been periodically featuring a Kona Dawgma with Tora 318/Monarch 3.1 and mostly SLX drivetrain kit for something like $900--pretty damned cheap for what you're getting. Though it's far from a light XC bike, it wouldn't be a clunker going uphill and it could probably handle whatever AM stunts you demand of it.

Chainlove doesn't have a static, searchable inventory, but Department of Goods, which is run by the same parent company, has the bike listed:

http://www.departmentofgoods.com/kona-dawgma-slx-build

It's about $360 cheaper on Chainlove. If they have one in your size, I think you could do a lot worse for a beginner FS.


----------

